
Ask HN: How do you pay for your trash? - _1tan
Do you pay a flat rate or are you billed per bin&#x2F;sack?<p>Are you able to share your approximate location?<p>Currently building a small side-project in that space.
======
PaulHoule
Reduce first, then reuse, then recycle. It doesn't seem like that much work to
me and my lifestyle doesn't seem Spartan but I think we generate 1/4 the trash
of many people.

After all that the family fills up a compact car full of trash in about two
months that costs $10 to dispose of at the tipping facility.

------
Centrino
Flat rate, and billed twice: once by the city for trash removal (billed on the
electricity bill since the city has a monopoly), and once by the rental
company for trash valet service (the valet moves the trash bags from the
apartment doors to the central trash container). Location: Austin, Texas, USA.

------
gshdg
Taxes. The city handles all trash pickup with no charge directly to property
owners or tenants afaik.

That’s to avoid a sanitation crisis as was common in the 19thC where people
would just dump their trash on the street (or worse, in the parks) to avoid
paying to have it collected.

Location: NYC

------
ohiovr
City of Marion Ohio takes care of the trash here. I pay a flat $22 per month.
I'm single if that matters to your inquiry.

